# Need music to haunt a Victrola.



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Charles Harrison 1919 version ?
Here's an original 1919 version done by Harrison - http://www.4shared.com/audio/95C-qbCj/Charles_Harrison_-_Hand_in_Han.html

& a Haunted up version I did to give it that old aged / warp sound - http://www.4shared.com/audio/Oi20JRjU/Haunted_Victrola-Hand_in_Hand_.html


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

No the one I want has two people singing at the same time it's Henry Burr and Albert Campbell. i like it cause it's slow and drug out.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, think I found that one.....give me a few minutes.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

This one ? - http://www.4shared.com/audio/e4yxwoYA/Henry_Burr-Albert_Campbell-Han.html


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Might look into some of Robert Johnson's music. Bluesman with a great number of his songs that fit with both the Halloween theme and would sound like they were being played on a Victrola - scratches and pops... and he has a legend of selling his soul at the crossroads to play the blues. 

Two suggestions:
Hell Hound on my Trail
Me and the Devil Blues


Jeepers Creepers - by any of the artists that did it where the recording is all tinny and sounds like a genuine old record... actually, that would be pretty cool to go find a few really old recordings like that. That movie was CREEPY and I think in the right setting, almost any old, scratchy recording could be made to seem odd and scary.

I have things like Vincent Price and Boris Karloff (downloaded from ScarStuff before he stopped posting  ) reading stories and the like, and I think those would be fun for a haunted Victrola too.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh!

Just remembered the "Oh Brother Where Art Thou?" soundtrack. I picked that cd up secondhand years ago, and there are some GOOD songs on there that would be great for something like this:

Hard Time Killing Floor Blues - Chris Thomas King
I Am Weary (Let Me Rest) - The Cox Family
O Death - Ralph Stanley (this is sung completely acapella, and is pretty powerful)
Angel Band - The Stanley Brothers
Didn't Leave Nobody But The Baby - Emmylou Harris, Alison Krauss and Gillian Welch


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Any specific era of music you are wanting? Like 1930's, 40's, etc...


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Dark Lord, I love you! That's it. Thank You!!! It even crackles


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would lean towards the oldest music you can possibly find ... there's gotta be some stuff from the 20's and early 30's out there. I don't think the Victrola was sold after the 20's. There could be some music on Halloween Stomp or The Haunted House that could work.

Jill Tracy's soundtrack to Into the Land of Phantoms was written as a score to the 20's silent film "Nosferatu" ... I think it sounds like the kinda thing you could play on a Victrola ... esp. "Renfield Concocts a Scheme", "The Book of Vampires" ... really most of the album is dark and very Victorian. But it lacks all the pops and crackles you might like to have.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Dark Lord, I love you! That's it. Thank You!!! It even crackles


No prob - your very welcome, I have some crackle & pop effects I blended in for ya ! 
Here are a few more from him / them if you need a few extra songs to add in - originals from the archives
http://www.4shared.com/folder/HcOIT8Xj/Original_recordings.html

Password - hallotunes


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

& for those that liked the Jeepers creepers original, tweaked it with chorus & added crackle'n pops for a good'ol haunted Victrola effect....... 
http://www.4shared.com/audio/s8LYXwOH/Jeepers_Creepers-aged-2.html


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is a song I wrote called, "Her Epitaph". It features old record cracking and popping sounds. Let me know what you think.

http://soundcloud.com/verse-13/her-epitaph


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

By the way, its not a downloadable version on that link. Its just a preview to see if its what youre looking for. Thanks!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

There is a sond called "Shine on Harvest Moon" popular for the teens and into the 30's that I would recommend finding. I always found it sort of creepy.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Verse 13: Nice job on "Her Epitaph".


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Dinosaur1972


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Tiny Tim - Tiptoe through the tulips!! soo damn creepy and there is a remix (from the movie Insidious) on youtube that has the scratchy gramaphone texture added to it.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

You might try The Boswell Sisters - Trav'lin All Alone


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I love both versions of Jeepers Creepers and I actually have an old record of Harvest Moon. I just ripped a "record" version from youtube that I really like. The helpful members like you all is what makes this forum what it is  Thank you  Any more suggestions? I love this search for creepy music.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad to help, yes that's what we're all bout here & why i love it here !
Hmm, can't think of any others, but Dinosaur1972 had some good suggestions / albums.


----------

